# Color fill of engraved pens



## Boz (Feb 1, 2011)

Recently for the first time I had some blanks engraved.  Very happy with what I got back but I am struggling with filling the engraving with color.  I first tried enamel model paint with so so results.  Then I tried water based acrylic paint, too watery and not very bright color.  Is there a tutorial or can someone out there outline how I can get bright vibrant color and fill in the lines on the bottom of the engraving made by the laser?


----------



## dexter0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

I simply apply acrylic paint that I get from Michaels using a Q-tip. Wipe with a shop towel about 30 seconds later. Repeat if you need to fill gaps.
No problems at all


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 1, 2011)

Both rub'n'buff and acrylic paints work very well.  Wipe on, work it around to make sure alll of the engraved area is covered, then wipe off the excess.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 1, 2011)

http://www.laserbits.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=580

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## thewishman (Feb 1, 2011)

I use the Liquitex Heavy Body Professional Acrylic paint. Sometimes you need to fill with white first as a base, so the color will be better.


----------



## BKelley (Feb 1, 2011)

The Hermes engraving machine people have a paint stick that works very well on machine engraved items, not sure about the lazer


----------

